# standing over the partially eaten remains



## Green Day

Un dottore, indicando tre tizi cannibali, dice questa frase._

These are the Hilliker brothers. We call them that because Mrs. Hilliker found them in the woods, standing over the partially eaten remains of what we think were their parents. _Io ho tradotto la prima parte: _Questi sono i fratelli Hilliker. Li abbiamo chiamati così perché la signora Hilliker li ha trovati nei boschi_, il resto boh.


----------



## Shanks78

In maniera molto neutra, finirei la traduzione così: "...lasciando lì i resti parzialmente mangiati di ciò che pensiamo fossero i loro genitori".  

Il senso è questo, poi, se si vuole, si possono fare anche scelte diverse per dare un po' più di colore alla frase.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Il resto lo puoi tradurre letteramente parola per parola..


----------



## AlabamaBoy

> "...lasciando lì i resti parzialmente mangiati di ciò che pensiamo fossero i loro genitori".


Non ho capito il "lasciando." Stavano in piedi attorno ai resti....


----------



## Matrap

Direi: "...mentre/che sorvegliavano i resti parzialmente divorati/(s)mangiucchiati di quelli che riteniamo fossero i loro genitori".


----------



## Green Day

Shanks78 said:


> In maniera molto neutra, finirei la traduzione così: "...lasciando lì i resti parzialmente mangiati di ciò che pensiamo fossero i loro genitori".


_standing_ quindi lo traduci con _lasciando_? E se facessi: _seduti_ (i tre fratelli) _sui resti parzialmente mangiati di ciò che pensiamo fossero i loro genitori_?


----------



## Peninsular

What's wrong with _in piedi sopra__ i resti parzialmente mangiati di ciò che pensiamo fossero i lorogenitori? _


----------



## luway

"standing over the rests..."

Per me: loro sono in piedi e ai loro piedi, appunto, vi sono i resti... Si può inferire che li stan guardando, dall'alto della loro posizione, o che li sovrastano, considerando che loro sono in piedi e i poveri resti a terra, ma non molto altro mi pare. Di certo direi che i _brothers_ non stanno né lasciando qualcosa né ci sono seduti sopra.

Una curiosità: Green Day, cos'è esattamente che non capivi, per esserti perso in quella frase (dato che come diceva Paulfromitaly si sarebbe probabilmente potuta tradurre cercando parola per parola, salvo poi non riuscire a trovare che messe assieme abbiano senso)? Se fai riferimento a qualcosa di preciso possiamo magari toglierti un dubbio...


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Standing over is a phrase used in English to indicate that they may have been discovered at the moment that they had just finished their meal, and were planning what to do next. It indicates that they were standing (in piedi) near or around the remains, and were about to do something else (_perhaps_ leave, but we don't know) or they may have been in the middle of a conversation, planning their next adventure.

In any event, it definitely *implies guilt,  *it *implicates them in the cannibalism *of people who were probably their parents. It is another way to say they were almost caught in the act, almost caught red-handed.


----------



## Shanks78

> Non ho capito il "lasciando." Stavano in piedi attorno ai resti....





Green Day said:


> _standing_ quindi lo traduci con _lasciando_? E se facessi: _seduti_ (i tre fratelli) _sui resti parzialmente mangiati di ciò che pensiamo fossero i loro genitori_?



Ops, scusate porca paletta, avevo considerato "standing over" come _frasal verb_, ed in effetti credo che qui non lo sia proprio. Però mi sembra brutto tradurre quello "stand" con "stare in piedi", in questo contesto; cercherei qualche sfumatura più adatta alla situazione, qualcosa tipo"...immobili tra i resti parzialmente mangiati di ciò che pensiamo fossero i loro genitori".

Anche "seduti" può andare, secondo me; non è letterale come traduzione ma mi sembra abbia un buon effetto qui.




> Standing over is a phrase used in English to indicate that they may have been discovered at the moment that they had just finished their meal, and were planning what to do next. It indicates that they were standing (in piedi) near or around the remains, and were about to do something else (_perhaps leave, but we don't know) or they may have been in the middle of a conversation, planning their next adventure.
> 
> In any event, it definitely *implies guilt, it implicates them in the cannibalism of people who were probably their parents. It is another way to say they were almost caught in the act, almost caught red-handed.*_




So, in the end, we have to consider "standing over" as a _phrasal verb_?

A questo punto, se vogliamo mettere l'accento sul senso di colpa, mi verrebbe da tradurre così: "..indugiando sui resti parzialmente mangiati di ciò che pensiamo fossero i loro genitori"


----------



## rrose17

Shanks78 said:


> Ops, scusate porca paletta, avevo considerato "standing over" come _frasal verb_, ed in effetti credo che qui non lo sia proprio. It is!
> Anche "seduti" può andare, secondo me; non è letterale come traduzione ma mi sembra abbia un buon effetto qui. NO!


 As Alabama Boy correctly pointed out they are standing, not sitting, and _standing over _means they are on their feet looking down on the remains. And it implies that they were somehow involved in what happened to their parents.


----------



## Peninsular

Still don't undesrtand what's the problem with _in piedi sopra__ i resti parzialmente mangiati di ciò che pensiamo fossero i loro genitori..._​


----------



## luway

Dato che c'era già questo, lo riporto: _http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1879124_ (v. soprattutto ref. in #2)

...quindi forse: _"... la signora Hilliker li ha trovati nei boschi, in piedi(,) a guardare i resti parzialmente mangiati..."_?


----------



## Peninsular

E' vero che _stand over_ ha il suo significato idiomatico, ma ha anche un significato letterale, cioè stare in piedi presso o proprio sopra una cosa. Non è detto che si deve capire nient'altro di questo!


----------



## Green Day

Quindi come traduco? ... _mentre erano_ _in piedi sui resti parzialmente mangiati di quelli che pensiamo fossero i loro genitori_? Ma è troppo lunga, qualcosa di più discorsivo?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ciao, Green.

E' narrativa? Romanzo, racconto?


----------



## Peninsular

perchè è troppo lungo? 
standing over the partially eaten remains of what we think were their parents
in piedi sui resti parzialmente mangiati di quelli che pensiamo fossero i loro genitori


----------



## Green Day

√2 said:


> Ciao, Green.
> 
> E' narrativa? Romanzo, racconto?


Film in lingua originale, sto traducendo i subs.


----------



## luway

Hai accesso anche alle immagini? Perché in quel caso puoi proprio vedere se i 'brother' stanno semplicemente in piedi o a questo c'è da aggiungere dell'altro... Ad ogni modo, concordo con Peninsular: il testo ora non è più lungo dell'originale. Perché ti dà preoccupazione?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ciao, Pen.

"In piedi *sui *resti" non è bellissimo: sembra che stiano calpestando i resti.
*Tra i* resti o *accanto *ai resti.

Green, allora perché non dire semplicemente: "la signora Hilliker li ha trovati nei boschi, e ai loro piedi c'erano i resti..."
Oppure: [...] nei boschi, in piedi tra i resti ecc.


----------



## Peninsular

Ciao radice! Lo so, capisco perché dici _tra_ e _accanto_, ma se uno ha una cosa tra i piede (io immagino la scena così) non sarebbe quello?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Peninsular said:


> Ciao radice! Lo so, capisco perché dici _tra_ e _accanto_, ma se uno ha una cosa tra i piede (io immagino la scena così) non sarebbe quello?



In questo caso non direi "accanto" ma "tra": in piedi *tra *i resti.


----------



## Peninsular

Ma se io ho un gatto tra i miei piedi non sono tra i gatti! Scusami, non è per essere difficile, è che queste sono cose in Italiano che mi creino sempre problemi! Non esiste modo per differenziare le due posizioni?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Aspetta, Pen.
Se hai un gatto tra i piedi non sei tra i gatti, ma non sei nemmeno in piedi *sul *gatto (you're not standing *on *the cat).


----------



## Peninsular

Allora, il gatto mi sta tra i piedi, ma io dove sono? Una preposizione ci deve essere!


----------



## luway

Come suggerito, 'in piedi tra i resti' è un'ottima espressione che a un italiano suggerisce l'immagine di una persona che si trova in piedi e attorno alla quale (attorno ai suoi piedi) vi sono dei resti.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Peninsular said:


> Allora, il gatto mi sta tra i piedi, ma io dove sono? Una preposizione ci deve essere!



Ho paura che non ci sia 
Se hai un gatto tra i piedi, hai un gatto tra i piedi: non puoi dire "sono in piedi *?* il gatto".


----------



## Peninsular

perciò non c'è differenza _tra in piedi_ su e_ in piedi sopra_?


----------



## Green Day

Peninsular said:


> perciò non c'è differenza _tra in piedi_ su e_ in piedi sopra_?


Sono la stessa cosa, sì. Grazie 1000 a tutti per l'aiuto.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Peninsular said:


> perciò non c'è differenza _tra in piedi_ su e_ in piedi sopra_?



Ecco, queste domande mi mandano in crisi 
No, direi proprio che non c'è differenza.

EDIT
Green, come sarebbe "grazie mille a tutti"? *Pretendiamo *di conoscere la versione ufficiale e definitiva, altroché


----------



## Green Day

√2 said:


> Green, come sarebbe "grazie mille a tutti"? *Pretendiamo *di conoscere la versione ufficiale e definitiva, altroché


Ho tradotto così: _Questi sono i fratelli Hilliker. Li abbiamo chiamati così perché la signora Hilliker li ha trovati nei boschi, in piedi tra i resti parzialmente mangiati di quelli che pensiamo fossero i loro genitori._


----------

